# Ryzen 5600x - SoC Power +60% when VDDCR SoC, CLDO VDDP/G are set manually.



## Nekyno (Nov 9, 2020)

When I was tuning memory I noticed that SoC Voltage has increased by a huge margin.

I thought about it and went ahead and tested 2 configurations to confirm my hypothesis that manual voltage setting causes SoC Power draw to go up.

*1. Stock config, memory set to XMP.*
SOC - Auto
VDDP - Auto
VDDG IOD/CCD - Auto




Notice the SoC Power under running Cinebench R20 *is arround 5W.

2. Stock config, memory set to XMP. Same voltages set manually in BIOS.*
SOC - 1V
VDDP - 0.9V
VDDG IOD/CCD - 0.9V



Now the* SoC power has gone up to around 8W*, which stays there even when idle and what actually bothers me that *those 3W are actually taken away from CPU Power.*

I am running B550 Tomahawk on latest bios.

*HWinfo: *


----------



## birdie (Nov 9, 2020)

With Zen 2 it took AMD three months to sort out BIOS issues - have patience


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 9, 2020)

birdie said:


> With Zen 2 it took AMD three months to sort out BIOS issues - have patience




yeah most likely leaving everything on automatic myself until the next bios in a month or two.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 9, 2020)

Isn't it normal for auto to set voltages too high? I know on Intel platforms SA/IO are always set way too high in favor of stability. I would assume similar here. It could be a BIOS issue that needs to be ironed out too. 

For now, just see where things are set at stock, enable XMP and set those values manually and see if things still work (stable).


----------



## Nekyno (Nov 9, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Isn't it normal for auto to set voltages too high? I know on Intel platforms SA/IO are always set way too high in favor of stability. I would assume similar here. It could be a BIOS issue that needs to be ironed out too.
> 
> For now, just see where things are set at stock, enable XMP and set those values manually and see if things still work (stable).



Agreed, the auto sucks.

I haven't had any stability issues.

The issue is that in terms of voltages whatever is set manually increases SoC power draw compared to *SAME VALUES *being set by leaving voltages on Auto.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2020)

Nekyno said:


> When I was tuning memory I noticed that SoC Voltage has increased by a huge margin.
> 
> I thought about it and went ahead and tested 2 configurations to confirm my hypothesis that manual voltage setting causes SoC Power draw to go up.
> 
> ...


You probably have some sensors disabled in HWiNFO and we cant see some things, like SoC power and CPU package power(PPT).





8W for soc is really low. And you will see that fluctuate a bit depending the load and RAM configuration (sticks and speed). Some 3000 even draw around 20W for SoC (2 CCDs with more than 2 sticks of RAM).
Unless PPT hits the MAX permited value of 142W for your CPU you are ok. And even if you do hit that, enabling PBO will release the limit and maybe pass that 142W if the temp and current(A) allows it.
Ryzens 3000 (99.9% the same with 5000) need best cooling possible to "break" those limits while on auto PBO. They keep boosting more down to 50C. Below that there is no difference.
AMD advertises a +200MHz beyond rated max boost with PBO, but doesnt specify under what exact circumstances is this possible. Only "if temp and other conditions allows it".
Well... its 50C max temp...

105W TDP part limits:

PPT = 140~142W
EDC = 140A
TDC = 90~95A


----------



## _Flare (Aug 1, 2021)

@Nekyno
hey, is your hardware kombo still correct?
your therory is 100% right, but i don´t understand why you did not check the RAM on auto also? it may be 2133 MHz
so you did not look at you baseline Voltages ... you should do that first.

also between the 2 pictures you posted, the MEM VTT went up from 0.675 to 0.715 Volts *(seems to be automatically 1/2 of the vddio)*
i myself only have a Zen+ Chip but your theory is right. If i enable XMP my SOC-Voltage goes from 0.815V to 1.015V
wich leads to the idle package power jumping from 8W to 16W
i had to search for a solution because the too high idle is plain inacceptable.
my gigabyte B450M S2H can only use a positive offset for SoC wich is idiotic
i had to use AMD CBS and via trial and error i found a solution for Zen+, wich is the VSOC VID Setting
tthat setting goes from "00" to "ff" and "72" gives me about 0.820 V wich is 100% stable with my XMP 3000 CL16 and my idle package power is 8-9W

TechteamGB had the same problem as you describe with their 5600X tanking CPU-Power when XMP is used and CPU is not overclocked (wich disables some power hindering limits)

















this seems to be the stock 2133 RAM data for the voltages
*mem vddio 1.2
mem vtt 0.6 (seems to be automatically 1/2 of the vddio)*
vddcr soc 0.9
cldo vddp 0.9
cldo vddg 0.95








						AMD Ryzen 5 5600X & Ryzen 7 5800X Review - Features - Overclocking & PCIe 4.0 Support
					

The much-anticipated AMD Zen 3 Vermeer CPUs are finally here and we take the Ryzen 5 5600X and Ryzen 7 5800X processors for a spin to see how they compare to previous generations!



					www.vortez.net
				




*Regarding all the data i found, you would be satisfied by just activating XMP and set the SoC voltage to 0.9 or maybe a bit lower and leave the rest at auto.
All screenshots i find with fast RAM clocks or XMP-on are at least 1.0 Volt SoC ... some even 1.1V*
The Infinity-Fabric is relative inefficient at idle and single-thread-load compared to the Intel CPUs using Ringbus instead.
And that gets worse if the SoC Voltage is altered. So for overall powerefficiency on Ryzen i think a low SoC Voltage is essential.

kind regards


----------

